# Cigar freindly hotels in Atlanta, GA?



## Stu Gatz (Feb 25, 2017)

In today's world this is most likely a moot question. :frown2: :crying:

Are there any high rise hotels in Atlanta with balconies that sport a view AND that are cigar friendly enough to allow burning a few sticks on the balcony?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope. ...high rise hotels won't allow smoking. ...not even one story hotels as those days are gone. I don't know of any decent hotel brand that allows smoking. You can call around but I don't know of any and I live in Atlanta.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Nothing real cigar friendly in North America but you can usually borrow a chair and smoke outside on the street. I prefer to find a good view and cop a squat and people watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Best bet is to find a hotel with a good cigar lounge nearby. What part of ATL do you want to stay in?


----------



## bozoo (Sep 26, 2016)

or at least with their own grill and patio (some roof over your head just in case it's raining).


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

Coming from left wing here, but the Ritz Carlton in Dana Point Ca explicitly ALLOWS cigar smoking on is lounge porch. In fact if you sit there and break out your own cigar they will bring you matches and an ash tray. It shocks the heck out of a few customers, but it is allowed. Now this is moot as Dana Point is as far from Atlanta as you can get in the US, however, I wonder if there are any other Marriott properties in Atlanta which have the same policy.

I could probably find one here if I look now, but we should probably have a cigar friendly hotel thread. I suppose it might be in the regional forums.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

pwaggs said:


> Coming from left wing here, but the Ritz Carlton in Dana Point Ca explicitly ALLOWS cigar smoking on is lounge porch. In fact if you sit there and break out your own cigar they will bring you matches and an ash tray. It shocks the heck out of a few customers, but it is allowed. Now this is moot as Dana Point is as far from Atlanta as you can get in the US, however, I wonder if there are any other Marriott properties in Atlanta which have the same policy.
> 
> I could probably find one here if I look now, but we should probably have a cigar friendly hotel thread. I suppose it might be in the regional forums.


Perhaps but Dana Point is known for an overall tolerance to most things. Quite the chilled spot in the OC.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

Champagne InHand said:


> Perhaps but Dana Point is known for an overall tolerance to most things. Quite the chilled spot in the OC.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are correct. However this is CA which has seen it fit to ban most everything involving tobacco and tax that which is left. Ca will have legal drugs one day and no cigars...just a matter of time.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

pwaggs said:


> Coming from left wing here, but the Ritz Carlton in Dana Point Ca explicitly ALLOWS cigar smoking on is lounge porch. In fact if you sit there and break out your own cigar they will bring you matches and an ash tray. It shocks the heck out of a few customers, but it is allowed. Now this is moot as Dana Point is as far from Atlanta as you can get in the US, however, I wonder if there are any other Marriott properties in Atlanta which have the same policy.
> 
> I could probably find one here if I look now, but we should probably have a cigar friendly hotel thread. I suppose it might be in the regional forums.


Yes, we poor ignorant hicks here in Atlanta have two Ritz Carlton locations and about 200 other Marriott properties in the metro area. :cb


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Yes, we poor ignorant hicks here in Atlanta have two Ritz Carlton locations and about 200 other Marriott properties in the metro area. :cb


But with cigar smoking?

Hey I love Atlanta BTW. Just not Hartsfield-Jackson.


----------



## Stu Gatz (Feb 25, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Best bet is to find a hotel with a good cigar lounge nearby. What part of ATL do you want to stay in?


A lounge will possibly have to do but I was hoping for a more intimate private or semi-private environment. That, OR AirBNB.

As far as area of ATL, not sure just yet. Was hoping for something with a view of downtown but that may be hoping for a bit much.



pwaggs said:


> Coming from left wing here, but the Ritz Carlton in Dana Point Ca explicitly ALLOWS cigar smoking on is lounge porch. In fact if you sit there and break out your own cigar they will bring you matches and an ash tray. ...


I will need to check into that next time in SoCa brother. Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Stu Gatz said:


> As far as area of ATL, not sure just yet. Was hoping for something with a view of downtown but that may be hoping for a bit much.


Check out the Buckhead area. Great hotels, at least four good cigar shops with lounges in the area, and you can smoke in the bars (at owner's discretion). High-rise hotels there should have good views of downtown, or at least midtown. Great restaurants, shopping, and night-life too. I can't think of any hotels with balconies, off hand, though there may be some. Maybe an AirBnB condo though (???)


----------

